# How can I improve?



## cointosser13 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ok, I've just started volunteering this year at my local firehouse. I tend to volunteer in the ambulance with the career medics. I've been finding it quite difficult for me to carry their heavy medic bags, and even lift patients. I'm quite short (5,5) and I'm very light (about 115 pounds). What excercises, or habits should I get into to improve myself (as in build my muscles)? I seriously think it's going to be difficult for me to lift a 200 lb paitent into the back of the ambulance (I haven't attempted to do so yet becuase I don't want to make myself look bad). I'm so short, and when I have to lift the stretcher into the back of the ambulance, it feels so high. I don't have the greatest upper body strength to do it, yet. Any ideas?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 4, 2013)

I'll start this with the disclaimer that you should always speak with your physician and, if possible, a professional trainer before you start a new exercise regimen. If you've never been in a gym before and used the equipment you need to be shown how to use it properly and safely otherwise you're just setting yourself up to get hurt.

Size has nothing to do with it (within reason, if you aren't tall enough to get the wheels up high enough to clear the floor on the way in there's not a lot you can do about it). It's all about proper lifting position and body mechanics. My new partner at work, who I've worked plenty of shifts with before we were permanent partners, is right about your size and a female (don't :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: at me, just painting a picture). I've yet to run into a situation where she wasn't comfortable lifting a patient, although we always two-point the lift into the back of the truck. One because we're both on the smaller end of the scale, hence the nickname the "fun sized crew", (I'm 5'8"ish and 150 lbs) and two because it's safer for everyone. It's not uncommon for us to have a patient who weighs more than the two of us combined. Even with my old 6'3" 180# partner we two pointed that lift nearly every time.

Cardio is always important. However you want to do it, whether it be spinning, running outdoors or on a treadmill, whatever it may be, is important. 

A good warm up/down is important as well.

Legs are your primary power during lifts. Having a good core strength is important as well, you can't use the power from your legs if you can't support it with your core. A strong back is huge as well, back injuries are WAY to common in EMS and can be career ending. Basically, you need to have your entire body in shape, no just a few specific muscle groups. 

Here's are a few good threads for you to check out: http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=28546
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=1853
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=33327

Diet is important too. You can work your *** off in the gym but if you don't provide your body with the proper nutrients for your muscles to recover and grow you're not doing yourself any good. 

There are a TON of articles, workouts and forums online that can help guide you to getting yourself into shape. 

Personally,"athletic" training is the way to go. You can do power lifts all day long but all that does is help you with that specific motion rather than having "all purpose" strength. A combination of circuits, power lifts, body weight exercises, and progressive resistance (read: exercise bands).

Another hugely important thing is being familiar with how the equipment at your agency uses. Practice taking the gurney out of the box and putting it back in while it's empty until you're comfortable and confident about how to use it then add a mannequin or some form of weight (co-workers work well if they trust you and can add in a little movement since a lot of patients wont sit still even if you tell them too) before you start doing it on calls with patients. For one it will increase your self confidence and two you wont be going at it "blind" with a complete stranger who's trusting you on their worst day sitting on the gurney. 

I hate to be that guy but if you can't do your share of the work this job might not be for you. I applaud you for seeking input on how to better yourself in this aspec EMS is notoriously the least physically fit of all public services/safety and it results in a lot of injuries that could have been prevented had that provider taken better care of their own strength and health. It's something we need to change. There's no reason your partner(s) should be having to do all the heavy lifting. It's a team effort. My partner isn't the only small employee at my agency and I've yet to work with one that can't hold their own. My partner from two bids ago was pregnant and worked, lifting all the while, all the way until she was 39 weeks.

Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## camau71 (Feb 5, 2013)

Great post Robb!


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 5, 2013)

Great post Robb!


----------



## cointosser13 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks Robb! This helps a lot. I really hope this is the right type of field for me,  I  can't find any other job that is as fun as EMS. I consider volunteering at the firehouse one of my "hobbies". I love it. Anyway, I will take in consideration of what you said. One question: do "whey protients" help with muscle growth? Would that help me with lifting patients (after working out a bit of course)?


----------



## djarmpit (Feb 5, 2013)

Robb said:


> I'll start this with the disclaimer that you should always speak with your physician and, if possible, a professional trainer before you start a new exercise regimen. If you've never been in a gym before and used the equipment you need to be shown how to use it properly and safely otherwise you're just setting yourself up to get hurt.
> 
> Size has nothing to do with it (within reason, if you aren't tall enough to get the wheels up high enough to clear the floor on the way in there's not a lot you can do about it). It's all about proper lifting position and body mechanics. My new partner at work, who I've worked plenty of shifts with before we were permanent partners, is right about your size and a female (don't :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: at me, just painting a picture). I've yet to run into a situation where she wasn't comfortable lifting a patient, although we always two-point the lift into the back of the truck. One because we're both on the smaller end of the scale, hence the nickname the "fun sized crew", (I'm 5'8"ish and 150 lbs) and two because it's safer for everyone. It's not uncommon for us to have a patient who weighs more than the two of us combined. Even with my old 6'3" 180# partner we two pointed that lift nearly every time.
> 
> ...






This was a really great post. It really should be something that every new EMT looks at


----------

